# Where else to get Precise Bands at cheap cost?



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I've been wanting to try some other bands other than bands from Simpleshot because

1. SS doesn't ship to my country anymore since their updated website.

2. I tried dankung.com but the bands I ordered never arrived (close to 2 months now) and I've been given 2 different tracking number that leads nowhere close to where I live.

Where else can I get the precise bands or any other bands?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

tastetickles said:


> I've been wanting to try some other bands other than bands from Simpleshot because
> 1. SS doesn't ship to my country anymore since their updated website.
> 2. I tried dankung.com but the bands I ordered never arrived (close to 2 months now) and I've been given 2 different tracking number that leads nowhere close to where I live.
> Where else can I get the precise bands or any other bands?


bingo my point exactly .
I know nobody that I would trust like simpleshot really maybe there out there but I don't know .


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dankung has been really slow with an order I placed with them back in November, maybe it is the holidays? I know some people on here like GZK, I would look at this thread if I were you. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/100434-gzk-china/


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Dankung has been really slow with an order I placed with them back in November, maybe it is the holidays? I know some people on here like GZK, I would look at this thread if I were you. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/100434-gzk-china/


Ty


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

No problems with Dankung so far. Takes usually three weeks to get package.

If I should choose only one latex, GZK could be my number one choice.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> No problems with Dankung so far. Takes usually three weeks to get package.
> If I should choose only one latex, GZK could be my number one choice.


Looks like I gotta get me some.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'v ordered three slingshots and some other bands from Dankung to be shipped to my home in Virginia. Everything I have ordered has taken at least two months, maybe more to arrive. Everything I have ordered and a couple things I didn't order have always gotten here eventually. I thought that they were filling a shipping container with orders and shipping it when it's full. Or they may have an old man swimming the Pacific carrying my orders on his back. Everything is slow.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> I'v ordered three slingshots and some other bands from Dankung to be shipped to my home in Virginia. Everything I have ordered has taken at least two months, maybe more to arrive. Everything I have ordered and a couple things I didn't order have always gotten here eventually. I thought that they were filling a shipping container with orders and shipping it when it's full. Or they may have an old man swimming the Pacific carrying my orders on his back. Everything is slow.


I see. Guess I'll just wait... dang that's slow but I'm happy as long as it arrives.... I hope


----------

